# Is my kitten gonna be huge?



## twise (Feb 22, 2012)

I got my kitten just shy of 9 weeks. He weighed 2 lbs 8 oz. At 10 weeks he weighed 3 lb 1 oz. At 11 weeks he's clocking in at 3 lb 9 oz. I was searching for average weight gain for a kitten and I saw a pound a month. My kitten is doubling that!

Is he gonna be monster sized when he grows up? Is there a way to predict adult size? They usually stop growing around 6-8 months except for a bit of bulking out, right? How big was you cat at this age & how big are they now?

I know it doesn't matter and I'll love him no matter how huge. I'm just curious.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well my cat was 8 months old when I adopted him. He grew quite a bit taller since then. So I'm curious as to how old they are when they stop getting taller.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I was wondering this awhile ago when when our sister kittens (litter mates) were @ 4 1/2 months old and were weighing in at "Decimal"-4 lbs 8 oz...right on target for a pound a month guide and "Delta"-5 lbs 8 oz...so about a pound heavier than the pound a month guide. I thought these 2 would potentially be smaller than average since their mom was very petite, but at this rate they appeared to be average and bigger than average. That was only a month ago, so I don't know how much they weigh now. Delta was sick recently and lost weight, but putting it back on so now they may be similar in weight. I will be curious how big these 2 will get. I think an average size cat is 10-12 pounds? Sorry I'm not any help, but I am also curious what others have to say.









Decimal is the brown mackerel tabby/white (smaller)
Delta is the black kitten w/ ghost tabby markings (larger)
This is before Delta was sick.

The pound difference was difficult to tell by sight, but if I picked them up, Decimal felt much lighter.

Does anyone else have indicators of size? I've always wondered if long whiskers might indicate a bigger cat? How about big ears or big paws? Long tail? Or is there really no indication. I think I read how whiskers help a kitten/cat know how big of a space they can fit into, so I thought maybe if they had bigger than average whiskers, they may be desitined to get bigger. I've seen some LONG whiskers on kittens. Our kittens whiskers are fairly small/maybe average.


----------



## wide_awake (Aug 8, 2013)

do you know what kind of cat he is? I am assuming domestic shorthair (but I my well be quite wrong), but any distinguishing characterictics? and are his paws very large? And they grow for longer than 6-8 months...


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

You can try to look at the paw size in relation to their body size, but even then, unless you have seen the parents, it is hard to tell (for me, anyway).
We had a feral litter of 5 and both parents were HUGE cats. Only one turned out to be a runt and the rest are either very long body-wise or big--not fat, but BIG. My one boy just lost some weight and is "down" to 17 pounds.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow! Our last cat was a foundling, but averaged an adult weight of @ 25 lbs. She was a big kitten too. My husband seemed to think she resembled the Maine **** and was long, even though overweight as well. She was not very active in her adult years even though she didn't seem to over eat.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

My biggest kitteh; Effie, was a tiny, skinny, very sick wee girl when we adopted her at around 4 months along with her buddy; Coco - who was quite a bit bigger. We always thought Effie would be very petite. HAH! She's now three, weighs in @ 6.8kg - she's not fat but is just LARGE though still quite fine boned, and I'm sure she didn't stop growing/filling out until she was 2 1/2. Coco is a good 1/3 smaller. 
This is Miss Effie!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

This shows their size difference better. This is a LARGE cat tree!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia weighed 2.6lbs. when I adopted her from the shelter. Now at 2 years old she weighs 13lbs. and is VERY long and tall. She just went through another growth spurt a few months ago. Hopefully that's it. lol


----------



## twise (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, I'm bumping this again. After some more research it seems most kittens gain on average 1lb per month.

My guy at 14 weeks (3.5 months), weighs 5lb 2oz and gaining quickly still. --Oh,yes and his breed. He is a domestic short hair mix. His paws are in proportion to his body ( his legs on the other hand are meter sticks!).

He's eating 2/3-3/4 a cup of food a day plus treats. 

He's gonna be ENORMOUS! My guess is he'll be around 14 pounds. I was nervous when I realized how big he was growing but the other weekend I got to meet a cat that was around that size and I LOVED IT! Which is amusing because when I was looking for Rigby I wanted a cat <10lbs, now I don't even care! I'm just curious


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

14 pounds is huge?! My boy is 12.9 and I always call him a "small" cat... haha


----------



## twise (Feb 22, 2012)

He's getting bigger!! 5 months (20 wks), 8 lb 4 oz, still a bit scrawny (how I like him). He's officially bigger than my friends fully grown cat.

My best guess is he will be around this size when he grows up. I need to post pictures!

Also his name is Spencer.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Cats, like people, come in a range of shapes and sizes. My cats range in size from approximately 6 lbs to about 20 lbs! While 14 lbs is on the larger side for an adult cat who is of a healthy weight, it's by no means what I think of when I picture a _very big _cat. You're right that Spencer will likely be a large boy though.

And, yes, please do post pictures!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Metoo was 5 lb at 5 month old. She is now (2 1/2 year old) close to 9 lb. My Meatball was 5 1/2 at 5mo, and she is close to 10 lb now as an adult. So I think you estimated right -- your kitty will be something around 14 lb when he becomes adult (assuming he is not fat). But really, that's not a huge cat. It's actually just slightly on the higher end of the average weight of male cats. I guess it's too late to say now, but if you were looking for a < 10 lb cat, you shouldn't consider a male. They are usually bigger. That's why when I bought my cats, I specifically ask for girls only. I don't want big cats either!


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

twise said:


> I got my kitten just shy of 9 weeks. He weighed 2 lbs 8 oz. At 10 weeks he weighed 3 lb 1 oz. At 11 weeks he's clocking in at 3 lb 9 oz. I was searching for average weight gain for a kitten and I saw a pound a month. My kitten is doubling that!
> 
> Is he gonna be monster sized when he grows up? Is there a way to predict adult size? They usually stop growing around 6-8 months except for a bit of bulking out, right? How big was you cat at this age & how big are they now?
> 
> I know it doesn't matter and I'll love him no matter how huge. I'm just curious.


I didn't know they stopped growing at just six months! That's good to know. I've got two boys over nine pounds at just under six months, and I really thought they were going to be giants. I'm ok with them being big, but I wanted an idea of how big, lol. My little girl -- same age -- is only six.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know about the stopping growing @ 6-8 months .... 
Miss Effie didn't stop until she was at least 2 1/2 years old and she's now 7kg and a perfect weight. Wee Lisbeth stopped at around 11-12 months but Tyrion (same age) is still very much a kitten shape and is still growing (oh dear...) I think it depends on their genetics etc.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't think they stop growing at 6 months. I've had foster kittens I got when they were 6 months old and I had them for almost 6 months and they nearly doubled in size! I don't think they're officially "adults" until they're almost 2 years old, give or take...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The bratz stopped putting on weight at 8 months and 7-8 lbs. Right now, they're about 7.25 lbs. and 7.50 lbs. Cleo might be 8 lbs. or a little less. I have *little* girls! :grin:


----------



## KristinaM (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't think paw size as a kitten is relative to adult size. My daugher's tabby had huge paws as a kitten and very long back legs. I predicted he was going to be a BIG cat. Today at 2 years old, he is small for an adult male, much smaller than a younger female in our household.

Kris


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

The last kittens I had ended up totally different. Clementine was a tiny 14oz and Blitz was 1lb 4oz when I found them at 5 weeks. At 20 months old, Clem is just barely 7lbs and her brother Blitz is 13-14lbs. This is them at 6 weeks and almost exactly a year later, you can see how much bigger he is. She was 6.5lbs and he was 12lbs at this point:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

